# R/C Drag Race - SCH



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Steel City Hobbies is hosting the areas FIRST R/C Drag Race on August 1st at Heinz Field. Heinz Field, the Pittsburgh Steelers and Steel City Hobbies are hosting an event that will include a REAL Drag Race, Car show, and R/C action such as Drag Racing, Touring Car, Drifting and more. 

If you want to race your rod in the R/C Drag Race, to make sure you are guaranteed a spot, contact Steel City Hobbies.

For more information, check out www.steelcityhobbies.com

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Anyone heard of R/C Drag Racing? We have a selection of Dragsters, Rails and Funny Cars that we will be running at Heinz Field on July 31st and August 1st... HobbyTown is chiming in too from what I hear as well as some boys from Philly. Any comments or suggestions please ask here!
Have fun!
Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## RacerXAX (Feb 23, 2004)

This is kick a*#! I heard you bought the state of the art tree timing system for this an future drag racing? What classes of drag racing will be run? Can I race a monster truck?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Electronic Timing System*

SCH has acquired a 2100 Series RC Timing system for the Heinz Field race and other races to come. www.raceamerica.com/rcelim.html is the link to the model we picked up. It is the best in the industry as Race America also makes trees for REAL drag racing.

We will welcome anyone who wants to race. Bracket and Index Dial-in racing as well as Heads-Up racing are also capable. The 2100B contains true staging at the starting line. Roll up to the line and into the Staging Line Beam until the staging light on the Christmas tree illuminates.

Entry fees are yet to be determined, but classes consist of 1/10th scale:
Nitro Drag Rail, Electric Rail, Nitro Funny Car, Electric Funny Car, touring sedans, T-Maxx's and just about anything you want to run through the timing system.

This system is an optical system so no transponders are needed. This way you get a true time on what you are running. The tree will always be on display at our Washington PA store.

This event will be HUGE and a lot of fun to participate in or just to watch.

If you have a question or comment, just post it here!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*SideWalk Sale*

HUGE LOSI, TRAXXAS and "others" sale this week at the SCH-Washington store.... you will NOT find anything priced lower on R/C kits so check it out asap! 
In-store sale only as it is a "sidewalk" sale for the mall.
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Update*

We just updated our website on the subject of this Drag Race.

Key points as of today:
Saturday will be a Touring Car race, and "Practice" for Drag Racing. 
Heinz Field may move our 1st choice Strip for Saturday, so we will at least be open to practice reaction times off of the tree... This is subject to change of course.
Sunday:
Touring car race same as Saturday.
Full blown R/C Drag Race.

Please try to register by Noon both days. Or pre-register at our Washington store via phone. (we can take Credit card that way)

All racing starts at 1PM both days. 

Times are pretty much set.
Fees are subject to change for Drag Racing. 

www.steelcityhobbies.com for more info.


----------



## RacerXAX (Feb 23, 2004)

Do you have to drag race a dragster? Or can you enter anything R/C?
racer


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*1/10th Scale*

We are trying to stick to the 1/10th scale models. (but not limited to)

If it has wheels and is radio control... you can race it. From scale dragsters, funny cars to MONSTER TRUCKS... whatever you want, you can line it up. 

This is an official timing system. There is a speed trap at the end to see how fast your car is traveling at the end of 133'... so bring it on.
:thumbsup:


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

is it true that SCH is working on hobbytowns dragsters?


----------



## RacerXAX (Feb 23, 2004)

*HobbyTown who?*

YES, because they are like a Walmart with high prices and do not have a clue how anything works.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Drag Racing???? Does that mean Allen is racing in a _*DRESS*_!!


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

any idea of cost?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Cost? I think all of the summer line of dresses and skirts are on sale this time of year.
I'd recomend a nice floral sundress with a wide brim garden hat. :wave: 



(Missed me,didn't ya Snook!?)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Dress Barn = Carpet Racing*

Well, from cleaning out the Dress Barn (for our new carpet track(s), we found a few dresses... Allen buys everything else from SCH so we might as well size him up. 

Drag Race entry fee: $15 for 1st car, $5 for every one after. We have not set a limit to how many runs as of this post, but when we do, it will be something fair. Saturday = practice & tune... Sunday = full blown with eliminations.

Touring car racing will be $10 for 1st car, 5 for every one afterwards. 

The main event is the Drag Racing though... you can race ANYTHING that is R/C (within reason of course) in the Drag Race and touring car... we will try to match it up.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Yea, missed those quick zingers of yours. :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Schedule of Events*

We will get going soon as we set up.
Saturday:
Touring car and Drag Racing will both be up and running by 11am.
We have limited time with Drag Racing this day because of a pre-scheduled event by Heinz Field. Drag Racing will end by 3:00 at the latest.
Sunday:
We will be rocking and rolling by 11am again, (if not sooner).
Drag Racing will be a little more organized this day. All events will end by 5PM.
www.steelcityhobbies.com for more information.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Thunder in the Burgh - Update*

Saturday was rained out.  
But Sunday is supposed to be full of sun and warm weather!
Today is the last day of the races so stop down if you are in the area!
Sunday was already set to be the full blown Drag Race anyway, so it worked out great! 
Gate B at Heinz Field, Pittsburgh PA. All racing will be on asphalt.
More info: www.steelcityhobbies.com
Have fun!
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Heinz Field Race*

Thanks to everyone who stopped by our tracks at Heinz Field... thanks to everyone who even thought of stopping down. There were many surprises but we still managed to have fun with a lot of passes down the strip.
YOu can view a few pictures on the SCH site: www.steelcityhobbies.com

We will keep this thread open for any comments / suggestions for future events.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Reserection - Fall Drag Racing*

Ok, we have a timing tree... we have fresh asphalt all over the Pgh area... so it is time to put together at least one more meeting for Drag Racing. These meets do not take as long as touring car or off-road... so we can do it anytime during the week (evenings - before we set the clocks back), or weekends. 
I think October is good... anyone have any thoughts?
Mike


----------



## RCDrags (Oct 6, 2004)

ever think of holding a national event? I know the IEDA is looking for new places to race, and is very interested in something up north. Maybe you and Bob can work something out,
check out, www.rcdrags.com or www.ieda-dragracing.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

That would be great! Thank you for the contact information. We want to have a simple meet before the cold weather sets in for good here in Pittsburgh PA.... but national event meets would be great for next year! Steel City Hobbies can also travel to warmer states to help host this as well as "we" have the timing system/software, etc. Thanks again.
Mike



RCDrags said:


> ever think of holding a national event? I know the IEDA is looking for new places to race, and is very interested in something up north. Maybe you and Bob can work something out,
> check out, www.rcdrags.com or www.ieda-dragracing.com


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Do they run electric only nats?
There is a giant hallway at Washington mall!
I could see some carpet rolled out from SCH to Aarons.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Glitcher,
Don't laugh... we actually have contemplated running IN the mall... electric of course.... If anyone has carpet that is 132' plus some run-off... lets go!
M




glitcher said:


> Do they run electric only nats?
> There is a giant hallway at Washington mall!
> I could see some carpet rolled out from SCH to Aarons.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Don't laugh... we actually have contemplated running IN the mall... electric of course.... If anyone has carpet that is 132' plus some run-off... lets go!
M[/QUOTE]


How sweet would that be!!!!!
Mike,you've got some pull,have the mall rip up some floor tiles and the race could run on concrete!
I could see Alans top fueller stuck in Penny's front window! :roll:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Well, I could almost guarantee one day of racing inside Washington Mall... down the hall on cement... only after the bulldozer makes a swath right down the middle. :lol: haha this could be as early as this March, or as late as October 2005. 
How about inside the convention center downtown Pittsburgh? Allen (of all people) and I were actually talking about that concept. A Drag Race, Oval/Road Course race inside of the convention center may be possible as well. I would love to see a combined effort between local shops to host something like that. I can supply the timing systems for the Drag racing and road course. Maybe we can have several tracks... just food for thought for the future.
:wave: 




glitcher said:


> Don't laugh... we actually have contemplated running IN the mall... electric of course.... If anyone has carpet that is 132' plus some run-off... lets go!
> M


How sweet would that be!!!!!
Mike,you've got some pull,have the mall rip up some floor tiles and the race could run on concrete!
I could see Alans top fueller stuck in Penny's front window! :roll:[/QUOTE]


----------

